# Vest type safety harness?



## gadeerwoman (Jul 7, 2005)

Anybody using the vest type safety harnesses like basspro and cabela have? I've got a full body harness but it is a pain to try get on.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2005)

Yep.  I bought one last year.  They are well worth the money and very easy to put on.


----------



## fredw (Jul 7, 2005)

Sandra, I bought one from Cabela's last year.   Easy to put on...a big change from the web harness.  Mine is camo on one side and orange on the other, good length in the strap.

I recommend them.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 7, 2005)

I too used mine a little last year, but found it too hot during bow season so I used the normal harness then.

Jim


----------



## Michael Lee (Jul 7, 2005)

The guys at Hunter Safety Sytem have a new model that is a mesh type design.  It is on their web site and it is much cooler than the older model.

www.HunterSafetySystem.com

ML


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 7, 2005)

Fred, that's the one I'm looking at too. Sure looks simpler to get in and out. I don't like the plain safety belts when I'm using a climber or climbing sticks but the full body harness I have just has too many straps to keep straight.


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2005)

The best hunting gadget I have ever bought.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 7, 2005)

Been wanting to try one myself good post.


----------



## Wetzel (Jul 7, 2005)

I hope to have one myself before season...


----------



## BLUE-TICK-HOUND (Jul 7, 2005)

i wear the vest that is camo on 1 side and orange on the other. will not go in the woods without now


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the Hunter Safety system mesh vest, but can you wear this under a jacket or whatnot during the winter?


----------



## HuntinTom (Jul 9, 2005)

I have the regular harness and love it -- I'm thinking of one of the vests this year just because it might be a little easier to put on in the dark beside the truck...


----------



## Michael Lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Mossy0ak270 said:
			
		

> I like the Hunter Safety system mesh vest, but can you wear this under a jacket or whatnot during the winter?



Yep, you sure can.  I wore the regular vest under a jacket as well when it got cold and when hunting in Missouri.

ML


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jul 10, 2005)

*Hmmmm*

Hmmmm don't know where I been but I too may have to get one o these course I hunt out of a tri pod most o the time but use portable ever now and then... Good Post


----------



## gtaff (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a Couple of Seat of Pants Supremes that I can sell if anyone is intrested.  It is a vest type safety system.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jul 10, 2005)

I believe I need to keep one for vistors to use if they don't cost too much. Could you post a picture of  one or a website we can look at it on. Thanks


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 11, 2005)

I think I may try the vest type too. Does anyone know if theres a climbing harness you can use while ascending/decending a tree? I think alot of people fall while doing this and not just when in the stand. I have yet to find a harness that you can use while climbing and stationary in the stand.


----------



## gtaff (Jul 11, 2005)

Try this link http://www.summitstands.com/productDetail.aspx?id=83034
That is the safety harness that I have for sale.  They are brand new in the box.  If you are intrested they are 50 dollars plus shipping.


----------



## Cranium (Jul 11, 2005)

Have a question for you all...I have looked at the Hunter Safety vests & various other mfg's that seem to have the same design...my problem is I have 3 portables that all have sidebars & also you sit facing the tree...so I have never worn a safety strap while in the stand because I haven't found one that is "setup" to be used by "facing the tree hunters"..all of the ones I have seen have the safety strap coming off of the back & obviously that isn't going to work.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Razorback (Jul 11, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw,

Yes there is a great way to protect yourself as you assend & desend a tree.

Summit markets  a ready to go set up.  http://www.summitstands.com/productDetail.aspx?id=329142

They also make a 3 pack so you can set one up for all your ladder stands.   http://www.summitstands.com/productDetail.aspx?id=329148

I'm going to get a vest for me & set up a rope for my each of my 1 man ladders & a 2 rope set up for my 2 man ladder for me and my son.  I took one of the harness's and fitted to my son & cut off the excess strap material.

Razor


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm gonna get one of the vest this year. I'll admit, I haven't worn a harness very much. I bought one a few years ago and it was just so dang hard to untangle that I hardly didn't fool with it. I know that its only a few minutes that can save your life, but I'm sure I'm not not the only one that felt the same way about the "regular" harnesses. I'll be safe this year though.


----------



## gtaff (Jul 13, 2005)

I h ave a couple of these safety harnesses for sale if anyone is intrested just let me know.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jul 14, 2005)

I want to get one . I'll PM you my address and get yours . Five dollars should cover shipping don't you think.


----------

